# FRANKFURT | The Spin | 128m | 31 fl | T/O



## the man from k-town

new update september 23. thx to Metro S



MetroSilesia said:


> Kranlandschaft und erste Wände
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia





eibomz said:


> Update heute



webcam today


----------



## the man from k-town

Webcam today. 










The core pops out 












eibomz said:


> Update heute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kranlandschaft ist immer wieder beeindruckend!


----------



## the man from k-town

Oct. 25



eibomz said:


> Update today


----------



## the man from k-town

nov. 1st



eibomz said:


> Update heute


oct. 29 



eibomz said:


> Today. Noch nicht ganz so spektakulär, der Blick von der anderen Seite


----------



## the man from k-town

new rendering. interesting light concept



eibomz said:


> Dieses Rendering hatten wir glaube ich noch nicht. Bin gespannt ob die wirklich dieses Unterboden- Beleuchtungskonzept umsetzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Hadi Teherani Architekten


----------



## the man from k-town

a wide box



eibomz said:


> Die Lobby braucht wirklich viel Unterstützung! Ein fast undurchdringliches Gewirr an Deckenstützen. Foto von heute.


----------



## the man from k-town

webcams of today








https://livecam.mktimelapse.com/grand-tower

4 highrise construction sites in this pic :cheers:








http://the-spin.de/webcam.html

dec. 3rd



eibomz said:


> Zum Workshop „Wir bauen uns eine Hochhausschlucht“ nach Frankfurt


----------



## the man from k-town

https://www.skylineatlas.de/portfolios/the-spin/


----------



## the man from k-town

construction of the first floor above the lobby has begun 



















pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

today by eibomz 



eibomz said:


> Update heute
> 
> Spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden


webcams: the setback is clearly visible









spin


















grand


----------



## the man from k-town

today



eibomz said:


> Wenig spektakuläres Update.
> 
> Während es hier nach wie vor nur langsam voran geht: The Spin. Status Quo


webcams


















source


----------



## the man from k-town

dubaibobby said:


> Gestern vom Maintower aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meine/gemeinfrei


weather shelter has been put on 








http://the-spin.de/webcam.html


new renders


























http://the-spin.de


----------



## the man from k-town

webcams 









http://the-spin.de/webcam.html


----------



## the man from k-town

The Scafold in the lobby has been detached



eibomz said:


> Update heute


----------



## Bohdan Astro

It seems that accident happened with luffer tower crane ... 
Does anyone know the details ?
Pics from webcams https://mksiteview.mktimelapse.com/extil/75c67645db7442abf74211d5d94eeca4 and MK Siteview :




























Update from webcam MK-livecam - Webcam PANOMAX 360°






















UPDATE 2:


----------



## Bohdan Astro

MK-livecam - Webcam PANOMAX 360°


MK-livecam




livecam.mktimelapse.com





--------------------------------



MK Siteview


:


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Lnks on webcams can be foumd in my previous posts here ^^


























UPDATE:


----------



## Bohdan Astro

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3278959095471205&id=205889729444839


:



> Nachdem am Donnerstagabend (30.04.2020) der Ausleger eines Baukrans auf einer Hochhausbastelle in Frankfurt gegen ein Hindernis gestoßen und dann abgerissen ist, war die Eisele AG bereits am sleben Abend mit einem GMK 6300 L mit 80 m Ausleger und einer der höchsten Arbeitsbühnen der Welt, der WT 1000 mit 103 m Arbeitshöhe vor Ort um die Bergungskräfte zu unterstützen.


----------



## the man from k-town

April 30th


eibomz said:


> Spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U-Bahn Baugrube, direkt daneben


----------



## the man from k-town

the crane has been replaced meanwhile 


















Spin


----------



## the man from k-town

Spin









SPIN CAM



dubaibobby said:


> View attachment 1198605
> 
> View attachment 1198617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1198622
> 
> View attachment 1198624
> 
> View attachment 1198626
> 
> View attachment 1198629
> 
> View attachment 1198634
> 
> View attachment 1198637
> 
> View attachment 1198640
> 
> (c) dubaibobby


----------



## the man from k-town

Webcam Frankfurt Skyline - Hi.Res.Cam



MetroSilesia said:


> Update 24.03.2021
> 
> Ansicht vom Platz der Republik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annäherung von der anderen Gleisseite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am SkylinePlaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## [email protected]

I took this one a few hours ago:


----------



## the man from k-town

close to topping out ceremony









SPIN CAM









SPIN


----------



## the man from k-town

Grand Tower, Eden and The Spin, Wideangle Extreme by Frawolf77, auf Flickr

PXL_20210409_183823882.NIGHT by Emmi, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

April 22nd


20210422_202720[1] by Inci Akar, auf Flickr









source: mainhattan webcam


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 9:*
Skyline in motion by Jörg Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

topped out









source: webcam


----------



## the man from k-town

beautiful cluster. Even greater when Millenium Towers and Icoon gonna come



Xorcist said:


> Update
> View attachment 1538159
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538163
> 
> (c) Xorcist


----------



## the man from k-town

The lowrise block is t/o , too



















source: webcams

Frankfurt0991Ostend by Harri Schulz, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

May29th
The thin blue lines by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/16

2021-06_16-5636- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/17

2021-06_17-5654- by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

eibomz said:


> View attachment 1650261
> 
> Source: D. Kaufmann











Spin cam


----------



## the man from k-town

June 16th
2021-06_16-5644- by Dieter K., auf Flickr

2021-06_16-5637- by Dieter K., auf Flickr

2021-06_16-5648- by Dieter K., auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/17

frankfurt by Mladen Perić, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/18

Frankfurt Skyline by Aviator 1975, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4

2021 08 04 S7 003_B_Pano_SW_UR by Uwe Raab, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

02.08.21





































pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

[email protected] said:


> Vom Goetheturm:





Mikiboz said:


> View attachment 1894388
> 
> 
> View attachment 1894397


Point of View by Benjamin Adolphi, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

no progress



MetroSilesia said:


> Update 06.03.2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## the man from k-town

pic by me


----------



## the man from k-town

todays webcam


----------



## derUlukai

yesterday


----------



## KlausDiggy

Pictures by me 


P1010383 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010484 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


P1010483 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Urlaub (281) by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr

Eden

P1010457 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

The cladding finally reaches the rooftop

Yesterday



























pics by me


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt am Main - Skyline by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr

Herbstfarben - Frankfurt am Main -Skyline by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr

facade is almost completed








skyline atlas on facebook









Spin Webcam


----------



## derUlukai

Two pics shot some minutes ago


----------



## 8y8

The hotel is set to open this spring. 
Kinda weird, that NH Hotels is opening a second hotel just around the corner from their latest addition. The NH Collection in the Spin and down the road the recently opened Nhow in ONE (white tower).









Source: The Spin webcam


----------

